

A Stingray Detector for rooted Android phone released at 31c3 - zmanian
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.srlabs.snoopsnitch&hl=en

======
secfirstmd
Hmm, been testing something similar, AIMSICD from the FDroid store, in Berlin,
London and Dublin in the past month and no hits. I find this strange and not
believable.

